# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  I want a cool male Russian first name

## thelaxu

I want a cool male Russian first name 
-I’m 20-30 years old
-My last name transliterates into Швед 
Here are just some ideas, doesn’t have to be from this list:
Afanasy
Agafon
Alexader
Alexei
(Alexey)
Anatoli
Andrei
Antip
Anton
Aristarkh
Arkadi
Arseni
Artemiy
Artur
Bogdan
Boris
Borislav
Danil
Demian
Denis
Dmitri
Eduard
Eldar
Felix
Fiodor
Foma
Gavriil
Gennadi
Georgi
Gerasim
Gleb
Gordei
Grigori
Ignati
Igor
Ilya
Illarion
Innokenti
Iosif
(Josef)
Irakli
Ivan
Kirill
Konstantin
Korney
Kusma
Lavrenty
Leonid
Leontiy
Lev
(Leo)
Makar
Maxim
Mikhail
Miron
Mitrofan
Nikanor
Nikifor
Nikita
Nikolai
Oleg
Osip
Pavel
Philipp
Piotr
(Peter)
Polikarp
Porfiriy
Potap
Prokhor
Rodion
Roman
Rostislav
Ruslan
Saveliy
Semyon
Sergey
Spiridon
Stanislav
Stepan
Svyatoslav
Taras
Tikhon
Timofey
Timur
Vadim
Valentin
Valeriy
Veniamin
Viktor
(Victor)
Vitali
Vladislav
Vasiliy
(Vasily)
Vyacheslaw
Vladimir
Vsevolod
Yakov
(Jacob)
Yan
(Ian)
Yaroslav
Yefim
(Efim)
Yefrem
(Efrem)
Yegor
(Egor)
Yelisey
Yemelyan
Yeremey
Yermolay
Yevdokim
Yevgeni
(Eugene)
Yevgraf
Yevstigney
Yuri
Zakhar

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

How about Vladimir (power and the world)  or Dazdraperma (Long live first of may!)   ::

----------


## blacky

No, no, not Dazdraperma! It is terrible!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Well, it's a female name anyway.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Иван Швед.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Вадим Швед?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Тарас Швед    ::

----------


## TATY

> I’m 20-30 years old

 I'm 10-40 years old. 
I think a good Russian firstname for you would be (Deleted). (Del.) Швед.

----------


## alexB

И к чему ты это сказал?

----------


## Lampada

Действительно, что это за возраст "20-30 years old"?

----------


## alexB

Ну выразился человек неправильно, стоит его за это дураком обзывать?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Действительно, что это за возраст "20-30 years old"?

 Это возраст "за двадцать" или "под тридцать", кому как больше нравится.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну выразился человек неправильно, стоит его за это дураком обзывать?

 Нет, не стоит.     Сейчас потру.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by alexB  Ну выразился человек неправильно, стоит его за это дураком обзывать?   Нет, не стоит.     Сейчас потру.

 А что, модератор уже имеет право по своей прихоти редактировать чужие сообщения?   ::  
Я тоже считаю, что TATY слишком резко среагировал, но это ему решать - извиниться и изменить свой пост или оставить все как есть. 
Тем более, что слово "дурак" не противоречит правилам форума.

----------


## Lampada

Модератор всегда может редактировать все сообщения, но вовсе не по своей прихоти, а в интересах форума.  Наш форум практически самомодерируемый, так что модератору остаётся только бороться со спаммерами.  "Дурака" я, конечно, должна была сразу вытереть в соответствии с правилом 3, но оплошала.   _"№3 - Do not post obscenities or insult other users. You can challenge somebody's ideas but no personal attacks are allowed"._

----------


## TATY

Firstly, the person said they were "20-30 years old" which is a weird thing to say. Also and most importantly, they went into General discussion and posted a thread telling us that we don't frequent this part of the forum enough (i.e. we didn't answer this question as quickly as they wanted). viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16266 
Anyway it was a joke and also what's the point of deleting the single word дурак from the post and leaving the rest of the sentence when it now makes no sense.   ::

----------


## kamka

I'm very much with TATY on this one - just how silly is it to ask a bunch of strangers on a forum to pick "a cool Russian name" for yourself? Seriously. Why would anyone want a Russian name when they, clearly, can't even speak the language?
And what IS a cool Russian name, anyway? How do you measure "cool-ness" of a name?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Anyway it was a joke and also what's the point of deleting the single word дурак from the post and leaving the rest of the sentence when it now makes no sense.

 +1
Let's just hope that topickstarter won't assume that Del is a cool Russian name.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Anyway it was a joke and also what's the point of deleting the single word дурак from the post and leaving the rest of the sentence when it now makes no sense.     +1
> Let's just hope that topickstarter won't assume that Del is a cool Russian name.

   ::  Дел Швед.

----------

